# Bacon



## murraysmokin (Mar 23, 2019)

Been meaning to make some bacon...out of the cure on to the smoke.


----------



## SunnyDC (Mar 23, 2019)

I've got some on, too! Must be bacon day.  :)


----------



## checkdude (Mar 23, 2019)

Looks great!  I'm still due to make some. Hopefully one day I'll find some belly and give it a try.


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 23, 2019)

I am pretty fortunate wit Costco so close its readily available and at a reasonable price.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks good so far!
Al


----------

